# Enema use to combat IBS constipation



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Do enema's work for your constipation. If so, how often do you use them, and what kind of enema do you use?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i use the enema bag-type enema--the big red bag with the tubing and nozzle--and warm--not hot--water. i don't use it too often--only when i'm going through a real bad ibs spell when nothing else works and i can't stand it any more. the enema does do a real good clean-out and also relieves the spasms/cramping pain i get during a time like this.i used to use the fleets bottles--empty the bottles out and put warm water in them-- three or four of those would work but the bag is easier really. i just fill the bag with as much water as i think i'll need for that particular time.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I use a warm water enema pretty much everyday.It seems to be the only thing that will work for me. Unless I take very large doses of laxatives. Like 6 tablespoons of milk of magnesia plus a dose of miralax every day. And I have to wait days for that to work, and strain mostly to get the stool out.Or use something really strong like a bottle of Mag citrate, or some prep like go litely. Which you can't use only once in a while.It scares me that the enema's will stop working


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I keep reading stories of people going 2, 3 or even 4 weeks without having a stool. And going back and forth to hospital in a lot of pain, again and again. Before they will give them some type of surgery.We have a good hospital with an emergency room here in my town. But I'm poor and on medicade, and have to travel a 165 miles to go see my doctor in Iowa city. I'd have to go there for a surgery too.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Need a laugh?Ugh I'm so stupid, I cleaned the very tip of the enema bag with soap and water. After that I got a cup of water boiling hot, and dropped the tip in to sterilize it.I forgot and left the cup of water sitting on the microwave. I then a couple of hours later accidently took a drink from the cup.Im so embarassed, I can't believe I posted this.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well like the ol song goes: "mama said there'll be days like this..." tomorrow is bound to be better..(and at least it was all sterilized) take care---hope you've been feeling better.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the encourgement, your a nice person annie.But actually I'm wildly depressed.I've tried relaxants and anti depressents, but they either have bad side effects or end up making me worse.Ever since I was a kid, I've been pretty depressed, knowing that I would have to die some day. And all my friends and family would go the same route.I use to hope that someone would come up with a magic formula that would keep you young and healthy forever. But the older, and sicker I get, I see that as not being a likely outcome for me.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

In addition to the crones, the IBS constipation, the acid reflux (have to wait 8 hours after eating to lay down). I have these wild skin problems...can't stand any wind blowing on me. My skin breaks out and burns all over. I take a multiple enzyme and a candida clear to help control it or I'd be in constant pain. And use special shampoo (Cre C) to stop the sores on my head, and the endless dandruff.I have an appointment with the dermitologist for my skin. Hopefully he can be of some help. As I can't seem to find any clothes I can wear that don't make me break out and or burn. I have a few pieces of clothing I have found after going through a lot of clothes, that I can wear.Have to wait 3 months for an appointment, with the Jr. dermetologist. The senior one is a 6 month wait.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

The lack of doctors and shortage of medical care in America is insane. It's like they are hoping you will die off before they get to you.What we need is to start mass producing robot/computer doctors. I think the technology is probably there. And they would do a better job then human doctors.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on where you are and what specialty sometimes it is hard to find a doctor who is taking new patients and you have to wait for someone to leave so you can take their slot, it isn't fun when you really need to be seen right away.Here is an article by someone extremely sensitive to clothes, maybe some of the hints there would help you more easily find something you could wear http://www.environmentalhealth.ca/fall93cloth.html


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen, I've read that article previously.The few clothes that I can wear, are all cheaply made american clothes. There doesn't seem to be any ryhme or reason to why I can wear them. I'm sure there must be an answer as I don't think I'm crazy.Maybe they are just the ones by chance that weren't dyed or oiled or formaldihided etc.The people making the clothes don't seem to interested in telling. They should put it on the label what's been done to the fabric.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

If I could just find a supply of fabric that would work for me. I could make my own clothes.The only way I can tell is to have the clothes or fabric on my skin for a few hours, and see if it makes me itch.Maybe I could get a microscope, and compare the clothes I have that don't make me itch, to others. Maybe the fibers look different?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I chipped a tooth the other day. Have to go to the dentist in a week.I have to pass gas a lot because of the IBS. My mom told me she didn't want to be seen with me if I was going to do that.I told Her I tried not to before, and that resulted in a stabbing pain in my stomach.I suppose I'll have to apologise to the dentist in advance, for the gas, ugh....My mom keeps buying me clothes that make me itch, wasting what little money she has. My dad has so many socks now, that I can't wear he could start a clothing store. Makes me so sad everytime I have to say, no I can't wear it mom.I keep thinking, I'll have to go naked soon...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you OK with your bed sheets? Because that could be a source of cloth you tolerate, and often that is the Egyptian cotton that the article mentioned (if I remember it correctly).One thing if it seems to be the seams that bother you rather than the broad areas of cloth is learn to make french seams (if you want to make your own clothes) as that tends to be smoother and covers up a lot of the roughness. You could also try putting some seam tape over the seams of ready to wear to try to reduce some of the roughness on the inside from the seams.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

The bed sheets are okay, as bed sheets. But if I wrap one around my bare chest, like a shirt. It seems to bother me. Sounds crazy I know. (I always wear a shirt, sweat pants and socks to bed)Did my daily warm water enema today. It didn't seem to produce as much stoole as it usually does. I did a second one with room temprature water. Just to see if any more would come out. It didn't produce anything.I did have a normal stoole just prior to the enemas so that may be the reason. I really hope the enema's aren't conking out on me now too.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to urinate very frequently, like every 2 hours.I had problems going pee, and had to go to the emergency room before I was diagnosed with IBS a few months ago.The doctors said the backed up stoole was pushing on my urinary track. That's why I couldn't urinate. They couldn't even get a cathader in. Some men will have this problem because of their anatomy, where women don't.I believe I just started having the same problem again this evening. I'm very scared....please pray for me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sir john- how are you? so sorry you have so many health problems--that really can make daily living a challenge. i hope your urinary problem has cleared up by now--hope you didn't have to go to the er. about the problem with fabric and clothes. i've read that clothes made from bamboo fibers are real soft and non-irritating..maybe you could tolerate those??about the enemas...i can understand you apprehension about them quitting on you but i think you're right about yesterday's enema output being lower in volume because you already had normal stool just prior. i've been using enemas occasionally for the past forty years--ever since my ibs-c first started--and thankfully i've never had them fail me yet. i don't do them very often--just as a last resort when all else fails--but they do seem reliable. i've read about and talked to people who've had to use them frequently (with their dr approval of course) due to various chronic medical problems and they do seem to be dependable. anyway--do hope you're feeling better today...keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm glad they are dependable, thanks.I'll have to look into the bamboo.I got up at 3 this morning. And decided to try some laxatives other then the miralax.I took 2 table spoons of Milk of Magneasia and 2 table spoons of castor oil.I've never taken any castor oil before. roughly 7 hours later. I had just enough diarriah to soil my pants a couple of times. But unfortunately no real amount of stool.I'll be taking my daily enema here in a couple of hours hope it does better.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I was talking to my mom about a colostomy. She says that the doctors don't want to give you one. Unless Xrays show you to be totally obstructed. I was wondering how long you would have to be chroniclly constipated before they would do the operation?She said they could put in a permanent cathader, for the urination problem. But might let you go indefinetly not being able to pass a stoole.My local GI doc, said he knows a lot of people that are constipated with no stoole, for up to 3 weeks at a time. No big deal he says.I don't know how anyone could live like that.


----------



## lampuiho (Oct 13, 2009)

No big deal? HUH? That doctor really sucks. I told myself I would never take any laxatives or enema regularly.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Sure if you can have a stoole and urinate without them.But I can't, my urination is backing up right now.I've had to go back to large doses of M.O.M. and hope that it works. As the enemas are conking out on me.did a second enema yesterday, nothing came out but clear water, and a very tiny bit of what looked almost like slightly mucasy tolite paper. Some type of food I imagine...


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I ended up taking 6 tbl. spoons of Milk of magnesia and 2 doses of Miralax for today.I had 7 small very loose brown gravely looking stools so far this morning. (the first one I didn't catch in time and it soiled my underwear...)I actually wasn't expecting much of anything. Maybe it's the castor oil from yesterday that I took 2 tablespoons of mixing with the MOM.The last time I took MOM, it took 3 days at the 6 tbl. level (every day), to start having stools. And I was taking a lower dose everyday of MOM previous to that.My stomach keeps gurgling....I'll probably try an enema today, and see what happens. Maybe not though if this loose stool stuff keeps up though.


----------



## smell the coffee (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I am new here. I use enemas. They do give a little relief, but it doesn't last long. The Magnesium Citrate works better but my Dr. doesn't want me to use that - too harsh. Does anyone use colonics? I never have, but I will consider anything. The only time I have been symptom free in the last 8 months was when I did the colonoscopy cleanout with Go-Lytely, I felt GREAT for 5 weeks. No gut wrenching pain under my ribs, no fibromialgia. Everything was better - my hair, my skin, my eyes weren't red and cloudy. I tried it a second time but didn't have the same results. But I had not fasted enough before doing it and it made me naseous. So everything came out the wrong end! I am going to try it again. This time I will follow the directions diligently, like I did the first time. I am also going to do the Xifaxin as well as the neomycin with the cleanout. I tried Xifaxin by itself and I felt better for 5 days then it was all back. I found Dr. Pimentel's 2002 patent Application for his protocol on the web and he mentions Go-Lytely as one method to "at least partially eradicate" SIBO. You need a Dr.s prescription for it. My Doctor and pharmacist thought I was crazy to WANT to do it again. People complain so much about the awful taste and consistency - but those people are not living with SIBO everyday. Here is a link to the patent site: (Don't try any of this without a DR.) Dr. Pimentel's office may give you a list of Doctors who have been trained in the protocol in your area. Or try and find an open minded Dr. who is willing to educate themselves on his protocol. I finally found a PA (Physician's Assistant) who works in a GIs office who is willing to aggressively treat this. Or maybe a Nurse Practitioner could work with you. In my experience, the MDs and GIs have not been helpful. I actually had a GI roll his eyes at me when I told him I had been tested positive using the breath test for SIBO. He said he didn't trust the test and didn't believe SIBO by itself was a diagnosis. We will look back on this as the dark ages of IBS and SIBO just like 20 years ago when everyone with an ulcer was told to relax and reduce stress. Now they know that bacteria causes ulcers not stress! http://www.pharmcast.com/Patents100/Yr2004...Bowel101904.htmAn excerpt: "Another preferred method of at least partially eradicating small intestinal bacterial overgrowth, particularly useful when a subject does not respond well to oral or intravenous antibiotics or other antimicrobial agents alone, is administering an intestinal lavage or enema, for example, small bowel irrigation with a balanced hypertonic electrolyte solution, such as Go-lytely or fleet phosphosoda preparations. The lavage or enema solution is optionally combined with one or more antibiotic(s) or other antimicrobial agent(s). (E.g., J. A. Vanderhoof et al., Treatment strategies for small bowel bacterial overgrowth in short bowel syndrome, J. Pediatr. Gastroenterol. Nutr. 27(2):155-60 [1998])"


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Ended up going about 16 times with small watery or gravely stools. The last 3 stools had blood in them, and my bottom is sore from all the wipping. I haven't had blood in my stools since I started useing the enemas, and stopped most laxative except the miralax. I strained some to get the stools to come probably where the blood came from. That and the harshness of the laxative itself.My urination seems a little better.Feels like I could use an enema though. But I'm sort of afraid to take one after all stools I had.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

The go lytely cleaned me out good for a day or 2 before my colonoscopy.I was back on laxatives by the 3rd day.I can't go weeks on end without a stool, as my unrination starts backing up. They couldn't get a cathader in me last time that happened. If it happens again, they will have to drill a hole in my bladder, to put a cathader in, from what I know.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Took 4 more tablespoons of MOM. Had 1 more bowel movement no blood, loose small but it looked more normal.My main trouble is urinating, still having a lot of trouble. Will probably have to go over to the emergency room soon. See if they can help me urinate.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been to the urologist and had a prostate exam and all that usual sort of testing for trouble urinating?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I've seen a urologist, he said the same thing the GI did. It was stool pushing on the urinary tract. Everytime I've gotten cleaned out I could urinate fine. I hadn't had a problem in the last couple of months betwen laxatives and the enemas.I've had a number of stools again this morning, ranging from normal looking, to brown water to gravel. I've never had anything like this, except with the go lytle and the mag citrate.I should be cleaned out enough to be able to at least urinate okay. But I'm still not urinating like I was yet.I'm almost wondering, if I didn't clean the enema bag out well enough and have some type of infection. All the sites I looked at suggested soap and or a light bleach solution for cleaning However the side of the box the enema kit came in suggested warm water, and so did my mother. The GI specialist in iowa city thought warm water was okay to.And I wouldn't think the problem would be in my urination if I did get some type of infection?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the enema, nothing but brown water, and some blood. I'm thinking the constipation must somehow adapt, and get clogged higher then th enema water can reach it. I was reading Jay the catman's post. On how enemas worked well for him for 6 to 8 months every day then the just stopped working. He was using fleet selene enemas I believe.3 table spoons of Mom last night and 2 doses of miralax this morning had 2 bowel movements. one small, one average. Both looked fairly normal. Still extremely hard to urinate.My mom downloaded some information about some type of stone forming in the uinary tract. It causes frequent urination like I've had. I may have something like that, but it wouldn't explain why I can urinate fine when I get my colan cleaned out well.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I've cut my food intake back, as I had been eating multiple meals. And some heavy (blueberry muffins pasta chicen sandwhiches) food previously along with the fiberous ones. I always seem to do better with just one meal a day for some reason. However I seem to keep losing weight doing that.I was reading on the net, about a diet that was just fruit and uncooked seafood and egg yokes. That gauranteed to stop constipation.It was saying that having to put more fiber into you diet to stop constipation was a myth. As fruit made you go but had very little fiber in it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it usually is difficult to eat 2000-2500 calories all in one meal unless you eat something really decadent and a fairly large amount of it. I mean to get to 2300 calories at McDonalds which is a pretty fat heavy meal takea Double Quarter pounder with cheese, Large Fries, 10 piece McNuggets, Large Coke and a Hot Fudge Sundae.I feel bloated just typing that out. If you are avoiding fat it would be worse. At McDonalds you only get up to 1900 calories with 3 (yes three) Grilled Chicken Sandwiches, a side salad with low fat dressing, apple slices with caramel dip, a fruit an yogurt parfait and a medium Latte with nonfat milk.There is no one size fits all answer to fiber and constipation. You have to experiment. Typically the mildly constipated do pretty well with added fiber while the more severely constipated tend to do better on a lower fiber diet. http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs02.htm has a better balanced low fiber diet than all fruit, sushi and raw egg yolk diet. Generally cooked foods are easier on people than raw ones, but a lot of people believe that all raw all the time is the only healthy diet. There is some evidence that part of our evolutionary process was how we adapted to cooked food and it actually has benefits over all raw all the time, but it depends on who you want to believe what you will do.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't urinated much in the last 24 hours.My mom said wait until the pain starts before I go to the emergency room.I told I should go now that's crazy, she thinks I'll be alright....I actually feel okay at the moment, but haven't passed a tenth of the urine I usually do.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Went to a health food store yesterday, they sold me some kelp pills. I wanted to try the iodine in them, thought maybe my problem was thyroid related. I found kelp is also a laxative like metamucil, a bulk builder.They told me about a gluten free diet, I bought a few things, they taste very good. None of the stuff has any fiber in it though. the lady insisted that eating gluten free would cure constipation.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I was tempted to do a bottle of mag citrate yesterday, to see if I could blow all the stool out I had. And maybe get my urine going again, but I didn't.I can only imagine what they will find, why I can't urinate. I don't think it's just impacted stool, who knows maybe prostate cancer or something.I'm so depressed, I'm almost numb.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Was able to urinate for the past few days.Was talked into trying a gluten free diet by the lady at the health food store a couple days ago. She insisted it wouldn't constipate me. I have been going pretty good the past few days.Seems like, I'm totally bound up now though. There's not much fiber in a lot of the stuff they have there.I've been eating as much stuff with fiber like beans and oatmeal for the fiber. But I think I may have made a mistake.My penis is burning, and my colon feels all backed up, oh man this is awful.


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Annie 7, You are so compassionate you moved me to respond to your comments.I also use a big red enema when nothing else helps but to me it's a production. Yet I do it. Some addition. When the enema is empty I add a cup or so of a cammomile tea. This tea is very soothing and this treatment keeps me going much longer than without it. Also, there are very small but effective Fleet enemas , Liquid Glycerin, only 7.5 mL four of them in one package. They help a lot when there is no energy for the big rubber enema or for traveling.I hope this will help to all interested.Annie, what do you take for the IBS C ?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Have the long drive to the urologist on monday. Managed to keep my urine flow going for now. Everything seems so tough and complex to keep going.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sir john so glad you're going to see the urologist. sounds like it's definitely time to go since you're having so much pain. you really have a lot to cope with. hope your massage routine brings you some relief today. yes it is frustrating when you find something that works and then it doesn't but hopefully the rubbing will help more often than not.rubin--thanks so much for your kind words. and also for your suggestions about the chamomile tea enema and the glycerin ones. you're right about how the big red enema can be a production. sometimes i feel really exhausted afterwards. but yes when nothing else works i feel it's definitely worth it. i'll have to try the tea and the glycerin ideas--they seem soothing--thanks.my routine for ibs-c. well i've struggled with this for about 40 years and and after lots and lots of trial-and-error i have finally settled on my current routine which a great gastro doc recommended to me because nothing else was working anymore. it's sort of a last-resort thing.every night i take milk of magnesia with either a laxative or with tegibs (tegaserod-generic zelnorm). i find that by taking both the mom--an osmotic laxative-- and a stimulant laxative (senna or bisacodyl) or a prokenetic (tegaserod/tegibs) together i have better success than if i take either one of them separately. if i take just the osmotic it generally just stays inside as mush. so i need a stimulant lax or tegibs to push it out--it provides the peristalic push i need.so this is the regimen that works for me and thankfully with this regimen i now have more good days than bad. when i do have a bad day--usually triggered by an overload of stress--i just try to soldier on but if the pain and discomfort is too through the roof then i turn to the enema for relief. thanks again, rubin, for your suggestions.and good luck sir john. i hope today is better for you.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Saw the urologist, in iowa city.He was like some type of sadist. Almost laughing as he said it was going to hurt when the cystoscope went through my prostate.He filled my bladder up full of water, as I was hollering in pain, then pulled the scope out. And said I could go and release the water. I said, feels like I have to poop to. Then he grabbed me and said wait a minute turn over I better do a rectal check. Turned me over, and wildly started poking his finger into my rectum saying relax relax.He said the results were I had no strictures, my prostate wasn't enlarged had no tumors etc, and my bladder looked okay.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I have, an appointment with the urologist again in a week or so, for a urodynamics test, which is very similar to the cystoscopy. But they put a sensor up your rectum as well to measure tummy pressure. The urologist said it might not tell anyting about my problem though.I asked him if I might need a surgery, he replied no you need a cathader. He didn't say any more or give me any cathaders. Which look like they would be a nightmare to use all the time. AS they can cause problems from urinary tract infections to bladder cancer with years of use.I started taking multiple vitamans, and increased the amount of Milk of Magnesia I was taking. Ther was some blood in my stools again yesterday. Don't know if it was from straining or the increase in MOM or just taking vitamans.


----------

